# Apple Authorized Reseller Requirements



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

For the few of you on here that have opened their own Apple Reseller location or overlooked someone who did, can someone explain to me the requirements? And by that, I mean the "start up" requirements, not the requirement of requiring to purchase $100K a year in Apple product. Is there an application fee, etc. What would I owe if I was approved? (like right away.)


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

> What would I owe if I was approved?


Your soul!











> Consider Apple's choice for its corporate symbol? The company's logo is an apple that has had a bite taken out of it. To many occult insiders, this signifies that the eating of the forbidden fruit (symbolically, the apple) by Adam and Eve in the Garden of Eden was a good thing. Occultists and New Agers teach that taking a bite out of the apple gave the first two humans knowledge, or gnosis, putting them on the path to self-divinity and godhood.
> Apple Computers was cofounded in the 70s by Stephen Jobs, a weird, New Age guru-type, and Steven Wozniak, also an advocate of the Aquarian Age culture. When entrepreneurs Jobs and Wozniak first marketed their earliest, crude personal computer, they put a price tag of $666 on the product. 666! Coincidental--or on purpose? You decide.


http://www.texemarrs.com/121997/LOGO.HTM

Seriously, contact Apple Canada directly. The $100K is only the beginning.
But it is not impossible. You need to have someone to talk to at Apple, to work with you, coach you, direct you. A history in business is usually another requirement.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Thanks. 

Would you know where the 'Apply Now' form is on Apple's web site? Just so I can see what they're asking.


----------



## 9mmCensor (Jan 27, 2006)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=113592


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

the webpage to become a reseller is http://www.apple.com/contact/reseller.html


----------

